# What to see around Seattle



## DrTHC (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello everybody,

I will be landing in Seattle on September 10th. I will be visiting a bunch of friends I've made in these last years and have a broad idea of what I want to do during the month I'll be there.

Nevertheless, it will be interesting to read other people's suggestions of what to see/visit during my stay, inside/around Seattle. 

My main interests are nature, photography and food. So there you go, hope that helps to receive some feedback from Seattlelites or people that have enjoyed their stay there.

/Jorge


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, this isn't a travel forum, so tourist spots aren't our specialty. The Seattle area is a great outdoors destination, with the Olympic peninsula, the San Juan islands, Puget Sound, and Mt. Ranier. You will find plenty to keep you occupied.


----------



## Danie C (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi there... I was born and raised in the greater Seattle area and I must say that it is a beautiful area of the world. There are of course the given touristy things to do: Pike Place Market is a must and a ferry ride is a great way to spend a few hours. There is also Deception Pass on Whidbey Island which is one of the most picturesque places in my opinion. It is either a 2 hour drive from Seattle or a half hour drive to Mulketio and then a ferry ride to the island. I would skip the Space Needle as it is over priced and you can get a GREAT view of the city from Kerry Park on Highland Drive in the Queen Anne area (Your friends may know where this is). This is a wonderful spot for photos of the city. Snoqualmie Falls is easy to get to and a wonderful place for a day trip. The weather is usually still pretty good in September as Seattle gets what is called an "Indian Summer" so day hikes, etc are not out of the question... 

You said that you love food as well... You are certainly in luck where this is concerned. Seattle is chalk full of wonderful restaurants for every price range from holes in the wall to fine dining, you will not be lacking in options. There is a little place in Pike Place Market called Mee Sum Pastries which has the best humbow I have EVER had for $3. We are known for having great fresh seafood so be sure to visit the Brooklyn! It is expensive but I still think, in all my years, that this is by far the best restaurant in Seattle for seafood.

Hope this helps! Enjoy your stay in Seattle...


----------

